# Where does Windows Media Player put files?



## bsacco (Jun 12, 2003)

I know it's a simple question, but I was wondering where WMP actually stores the audio files (mp3s) you add to its library? The reason I ask is I would like to point LIMEWIRE to deposit all of my downloaded files directly into WMP so that I don't go through an extra step of importing them using WMP.

Also, does anyone know how to eliminate duplicate mp3s in your library in WMP?


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

Which version of media player and windows do you have? Media player doesn't actually store your mp3 files anywhere. The mp3 files stay wherever you've saved them too. Media player creates a database of these files which is basically a series of shortcuts to the files which it holds in one file. The location and name of this file depends on the 2 questions I asked.
You can delete duplicate entries in the library by selecting the files you want to get rid of whilst holding down the control key. All files remain selected. Right click, delete from library, you also have the option/box popup of removing the files permanently from your hard drive if you want during this process.


----------



## bsacco (Jun 12, 2003)

Moby-
THanks for your repoly. I appreciate it.

I'm running WMP Series 9 on XP.

THe way I understand it XP's operating system can do volume lelving where as Series 9 running on WIN 98SE can't.

What I'm really trying to do is move a bunch of mp3 to my new PC and have them organized and tagged correctly. Many times when I transfer mp3s from one pc to another I get that darn error message saying it can't play the file and then the file turns red with a ! in front of it.

Regarding automating duplicate mp3s I did find a program called The GodFather on CNET that does it automatically...but then I have to figure out how to export the files out of that program and then into WMP... Whew...Lots of steps here....


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

You've raised a few things in your posts.
Firstly going back to the question in your first post. How to get music mp3's you buy/download straight into the media player.
I have windows ME and WMP9. One of the big differences in XP's WMP9 is the ability to have 'watch folders' This is basically telling WMP that you want it to do certain things automatically with music placed in these 'watch folders'. If you select your folders that you want to be watch folders in WMP you can do a number of things.
The importing music into WMP becomes much easier. You can click a button 'check watch folders' I think it's called' and it will add all new music in those folders to wmp. The other thing is, and you'll have to check, I am sure it has the ability to automatically add music added to these folders into WMP. This will give you the option that you want in your first post. Have all your music go straight into one of these watch folders and it will be added automatically to WMP.

The data base file that WMP stores your library is this file (this is ME but should be the same(ish) place in XP

"C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\Microsoft\Media Player\CurrentDatabase_59R.wmdb"

You can save this file, it holds any alterations you have typed into WMP's library. But the key to getting the library right as you have touched on is tagging. Once all your music is tagged correctly then the database is not that important as you can always import your music again at any time, and since it is tagged correctly as you want it, it will always show up correctly in WMP.

The reason some of your music dopesn't play in another computer is probably down to the 'digital rights management' setting in wmp. It's an anti piracy setting that stops any music ripped with wmp being played on another computer. You can turn that off, but I would go a slightly different route.
Wmp is not the best ripper and it is also not the best tagger. I use different programmes for both. Both are free and get the job done fast. Tagging in batches for tracks from the same album, going online to get tags automatically etc etc. I used media player for just playing the music. Now I use musicmatch jukebox, but wmp is a well capable player too. The ripper programme wont stop you playing your own music on another computer of yours.

This is the tagger (mp3tag tools)
http://massid3lib.sourceforge.net/
and this is the ripper (cdex)
http://cdexos.sourceforge.net/downloads.php

I don't really understand the problem with duplicate files. Just go into the folder with your music and delete one of the mp3's you have twice. Or am I misunderstanding something there?

As I said the key is working with and tagging your mp3's directly. Not through wmp, go directly to the mp3's, sort them out at root using the programme above. When all done, delete your old wmp library/database, import all your mp3's again, and they're sorted for ever.
Or just move the mp3's to another computer, import them to the media player there and they're just as sorted on the different computer and will show up exactly the same in the different WMP library.

If I've misunderstood any of your problems I needed the typing practice anyway.


----------

